# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كيف تتعاملي مع بنتك المراهقة

## أم البراء وعائشة

*عزيزتي الأم القارئة*

*إن الرغبة  الحقيقية في فهم الابنة المراهقة يساعد على نجاح الأم في التعامل مع الابنة  الحبيبة، ولا شك أن هذا الفهم يعود بالفائدة على الجميع؛ الأم والابنة  والأسرة، وأيضًا يحقق الصحة النفسية للجميع، وخاصة الابنة الحبيبة، وهذا ما  نرجوه ونسعى إليه**.*

*وتسأل كثير من الأمهات: كيف أتعامل مع ابنتي المراهقة؟ لقد تعبت منها ومن شخصيتها الغريبة، ونحن نقول**:* *إن هذه المسالة تحتاج لفهم وتحتاج إلى التدريب، وأخيرًا تحتاج إلى الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر، مع مزيد من الحب والاحتواء**.*

*وإليك عزيزتي الأم هذه النصائح الهامة في التعامل مع الابنة الحبيبة في ضوء ما اتفق عليه علماء النفس، وفي ضوء شرعنا الحنيف**:*
*1**ـ تقبلي سخط المراهقة وعدم استقرارها**:*
*على الوالدين  ـ وخاصة الأم ـ التحمل وطول البال والتسامح مع الابنة، وعليهما التغاضي  عما تعبر به عن مشاعر السخط وعدم الراحة التي تبديها في بعض الأحيان،  وعليهما احترام وحدتها وتقبل شعورها بالسخط وعدم الرضا عن بعض الأشياء،  وهنا لا بد أن نفرق بين التقبل والتأييد، فينبغي أن تكون استجابتنا دائمًا  محايدة، نفرق فيها بين تقبلنا لها وتأييدنا لما تفعل أو تقول، وهي تحتاج  أساسًا للتقبل، وأن تشعر بأنها محبوبة، وأن ما تقوم به لا غبار عليه دون  الدخول معها في مصادمات، ويجب أن يفهم الوالدان أن محاربة المراهقة مسألة  مهلكة بالنسبة لها**.*

*2**ـ لا تتصرفي بفهم شديد ولا تجمعي الأخطاء**:*
*إن التدقيق  في كل تصرف تقوم به الابنة، وإبداء الفهم الشديد لتصرفاتها؛ إن التصرف بهذه  الكيفية صعب للغاية، وقد قالت لنا دكتورة الصحة النفسية في إحدى  المحاضرات: 'ينبغي التفويت للمراهق'، أي لا نعلق على كل صغيرة وكبيرة من  تصرفاته إن تعثر فوقع، أو وقع شيئًا من يده أو من الأمور البسيطة اليومية،  وعلى الوالدين تقدير متى يجب الفهم، ومتى يجب التغاضي. ومن الأفضل ألا  نتوقع من المراهق الكمال؛ فنتعقب أخطاءه لكي نصوبها دائمًا، وليس من المفيد  البحث والتدقيق في كل صغيرة وكبيرة بهدف الوصول إلى الكمال**.*
*ودور الكبار يتحدد في مساعدة المراهق على التغلب على ما يمر به من أزمات، دون الدخول في تفاصيلها، والقاعدة الشرعية في ذلك**«**كل بني آدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون**».**واعلمي  عزيزتي الأم أن التنويع مسلك الناجحين، فمعالجة الأخطاء تكون تارة  بالتلميح، وتارة بالقدوة، وتارة بالتصريح كل ذلك يتم حسب الموقف**.*

*3**ـ ابتعدي عما يضايق الابنة المراهقة**:*
*أحيانًا لا  ينتبه الكبار لمدى الأذى الذي يصيب المراهق من ذكر نقائصه أو عيوبه، والشيء  الذي نؤكد عليه أن إهانة الوالدين للمراهق عميقة الأثر وبعيدة المدى، وقد  ينتج عنها متاعب نفسية مدى العمر، ومما يضايق المراهق معاملته كطفل، أو  تذكيره بما كان يفعل وهو طفل؛ مثل التبول الليلي في الفراش، أو التكلم عنه  أمام الآخرين بما يزعجه، ونتذكر هنا قول الله تعالى**: {**لا يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَوْمٍ**} [**الحجرات:11]،  وينبغي هنا التمييز بين الابنة والتلميذة، فإذا كان عند الابنة انخفاض في  المستوى الدراسي؛ فعلينا أن نتذكر مزاياها الأخرى، ولا نجعل أحاديثنا  مقصودة فقط على المسائل المدرسية والدرجات. وهذا هو التفريق بين الذات  والصفات، وهو أن نفرق بين الابنة الحبيبة وبين صفاتها وسلوكها**.*

*4**ـ احترم خصوصيات الابنة المراهقة**:*
*لا بد أن  تحترم خصوصيات المراهق ما دام أنها لا يشوبها شائبة، مع الاحتفاظ بمبدأ  المراقبة غير المباشرة، واحترام خصوصيات المراهق يتطلب بناء مسافة معينة  بين الوالدين وبين ابنتيهما، مع الاحتفاظ بصداقة ومحبة، والاحترام يشعر  المراهق بأنه شخص متميز فريد**.*

*5**ـ ساعدي ابنتك على اكتساب الاستقلال**:*
*فكلما شجعنا  صور ومواقف الاكتفاء الذاتي؛ كلما ساعدنا في بناء شخصية الابنة، وكسبنا  أيضًا صداقتها واحترامها، والأم المتفهمة تتيح لابنتها فرصة الأعمال  المنزلية؛ مثل دخول المطبخ والعمل فيه وطريقة الإنفاق وحسن التصرف في  الادخار والإنفاق، وعلى الأم أن تثني عليها وتتقبل خطأها بنفس راضية،  وتشجعها إن أحسنت وتنصحها إن أخطأت، فإن حسن التوجيه واللباقة هنا لها  تأثير السحر، وبالتالي تتقبل الابنة توجيهات الكبار بنفس راضية.*

*6**ـ ابتعدي عن الوعظ المباشر**:**«**ما بال أقوام يفعلون كذا وكذا**».*
*ولقد علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الفن في التعامل مع الناس، فقد كان يقول إذا بلغه شيء عن أحد**: «**ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا**»**، مبتعدًا عن التشهير بأسلوب شفاف رفيع، وهذا أيضًا هو أسلوب القرآن، قال تعالى**: {**ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ**} [**النحل:125**].*
*هذا هو أسلوب  القرآن: الدعوة بالحكمة والنظر في أحوال المخاطبين وظروفهم، والقدر الذي  يبينه لهم في كل مرة، حتى لا يثقل عليهم، والطريقة التي يخاطبهم بها،  والتنويع في هذه الطريقة حسب مقتضياتها، فإن الرفق في الموعظة يهدي القلوب  الشاردة، والزجر والتأنيب، وفضح الأخطاء التي قد وقع عن جهل أو حسن نية له  أثر سيء على نفس الابنة المراهقة**.*
*ومن الأمور  الهامة تجنب هذه العبارات: "عندما كنت في مثل سنك كنت أفعل كذا وكذا، أو  أنجح في المدرسة بتفوق أو..." هذه العبارات تسيء للابنة أكثر مما تنفع، لأن  المقارنة دائمًا تحمل معنى الدونية، فأنت لست ابنتك وابنتك ليست أنت، فكل  منكما شخص مستقل ومختلف تمامًا عن الآخر**.*

*7**ـ ابتعدي عن وصف ابنتك وتصنيفها**:*
*لا داعي لأن  تصف الأم ابنتها بصفات معينة وخاصة في وجود الآخرين، فمن الخطر أن نتنبأ  بمستقبلها وخاصة إذا كانت تنبؤات سيئة، وهذا ما يسمى بقانون التوقعات، فإن  كل شيء تتوقعه سيحدث، والصورة الذاتية تتكون عند الأبناء منذ الطفولة ثم  تكبر معهم، فمن تقول لابنتها: "أنت غبية وكسلانة" وتردد ذلك باستمرار؛  سيتكون لدى الابنة اعتقاد بذلك، وصورة ذاتية عن نفسها تكبر معها، ونكون  بذلك قد ساهمنا في تكوين شخصية الابنة بشكل سلبي**.*
*ومن تقول  لابنتها: "إنك لن تفلحي أبدًا، أو لن تتعلمي أبدًا، أو ستظلين هكذا  متخلفة"، إن كل هذه العبارات لن تهذبها أو تعلمها، ولكنها ستؤدي بها أن  تكون كما وصفت الأم بالضبط**.*
*واعلمي  عزيزتي الأم أن المراهق مرهف الحس، قد تكفيه الإشارة، ولا يصلح التشهير  بالألفاظ السيئة ونعته بها، كأن نطلق عليه [دبدوب ـ كسلان ـ انطوائي..] لأن  هذا يؤذي المراهق؛ فالسخرية والاستهزاء يجرح مشاعره، والسخرية ليست أداة  فعالة في التعامل معه، فإن التركيز على مثل هذه الصفات ينتهي به إلى  تصديقها، والامتثال لهذه الصورة التي كونها الوالدان عنه؛ فتظل هذه الصفة  تسيطر عليه باقي حياته، يخاطب نفسه بها كأن يقول لنفسه مثلًا: 'أنا كسلان،  أنا غبي، أنا ضعيف الشخصية، أنا لا أستطيع التحدث بلباقة**...'.*

*8**ـ ساعدي ابنتك على اكتساب الخبرات وامنحيها الثقة**:*
*إن دور  الوالدين الهام يكون في إكساب المراهق الخبرات والمواقف البناءة أكثر من  الإدانة أو التقليل، وكل خبرة يكتسبها المراهق بمفرده تكسبه مهارات شخصية،  وتعمل على بناء وتطور نموه، فالأسرة هي البيئة النفسية التي تساعد على  النمو السليم للأبناء، فالثقة والمحبة تساعدان المراهقين على طاعة الوالدين  والنجاح في مجالات الحياة المختلفة، واكتساب الخبرة يكون من خلال أحداث  الحياة اليومية المتجددة، مع استخدام أسلوب التشجيع عند الكفاءة والنجاح في  عمل ما، وقد ظهر أسلوب تشجيع الكفاءات في استشارة الرسول لأصحابه وأخذه  برأيهم في غزوة بدر وهو يقول**: «**أشيروا علي أيها الناس**»**،* *وترك رأيه لرأيهم**.* *فقه السيرة، الغزالي، ص: 223**.*
*وفي غزوة  الخندق حفر صلى الله عليه وسلم الخندق مع أصحابه به آخذًا برأي سلمان  الفارسي رضي الله عنه، وفي كل ذلك كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يربي في  أصحابه روح النقد البناء، وإبداء الرأي السديد والاستفادة منه**.*

*9**ـ كوني السند النفسي لابنتك**:*
*الأم  المتفهمة ينبغي عليها إظهار التفهم لابنتها، التفهم لغضبها ومتاعبها  وأحزانها، وتقديم الدعم النفسي لها، فأنت السند النفسي لابنتك بالاستماع  لمشاكلها بانتباه واهتمام، وبالاستجابة المتعاطفة دون إقامة أي حكم على  الموقف سواء بالثناء أو بالنقد**.*
*فكوني السند  النفسي لابنتك، وتفهمي مشاعرها وحاجاتها (وخاصة الحاجة الجسمية والعاطفية)،  فالابنة المراهقة إذا لم تشعر بالعاطفة والود والحب والتفهم، فقد تبحث عنه  في أي مكان آخر، وهذا ما نخافه ونرفضه، ونحن هنا نريد الحب المعتدل  المتوازن، والفهم لطبيعة هذه المرحلة**.*

*10**ـ النقد وحدود استخدامه**.*
*تقول إحدى  الفتيات: "ليت أمي تفهم أنني كبرت، وأن تنتقدني بصورة أفضل"، إن الفتاة  المراهقة تضيق بشدة من نقد الوالدين لها، وتعتبره أذى بالغ لشخصيتها، وواقع  الأمر أن معظم النقد لا يكون ضروريًا فهو غالبًا ما يتناول أشياء من  الممكن أن تتعدل في فترة تالية، مثل نقد أسلوب الكلام أو المشي أو الأكل،  وينبغي أن نفرق بين نوعين من النقد البناء والنقد الضار**:*
*أما النقد البناء:**فهو يتعامل مع الحدث مباشرة، ولا يوجه اللوم للشخصية ذاتها**.*
*أما النقد الضار:**فهو الذي يوجه إلى الشخصية ذاتها، واستخدام السخرية واللوم والتأنيب**.*
*إن خطورة نقد  الشخصية والسلوك نفسه هو أنه يترك في نفس المراهق مشاعر سلبية عن ذاته،  وعندما نصفه بصفات الغباء والقبح والاستهتار يكون لذلك أثره على نفسيته  (الابن أو الابنة**)**، ويكون رد الفعل عنيفًا يتصف بالمقاومة والغضب والكراهية والانتقام، أو على العكس الانسحاب والانطواء**.*
*وملاك الأمر في ذلك هو التوسط والاعتدال** «**خير الأمور أوسطها**»**،  أي نستخدم النقد والمديح كل بحسب الظروف والمواقف، ونفصل بين الذات  والصفات عند توجيه النقد، ولقد اقترح المعنيون بدراسة المراهقة معالجة  النزوات بصبر وأناة، وبروح إيجابية والتوسط في استخدام أساليب التأديب،  وحذروا من الشدة والقسوة إلا في حالة الضرورة فقط، كما قال الشاعر**:*

*قفا ليزدجروا ومن يك راحمًا فليقسو أحيانًا على من يرحم*
*مع التأكيد المستمر على وجود الصداقة والود والحب بين المراهق ووالديه...منقول*



 منقول

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

نصائح ودرر بورك فيكِ يا أخية وبورك في نقلك.

أسأل الله أن ينفع بك ويجزيك عن الأمهات خيرا.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نصائح ودرر بورك فيكِ يا أخية وبورك في نقلك.
> 
> أسأل الله أن ينفع بك ويجزيك عن الأمهات خيرا.


اللهم امين
أحب مرورك على صفحاتي
شكرا لك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> أحب مرورك على صفحاتي
> شكرا لك


أحبك الله يا غالية
وشكر الله لنا ولك.

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ
مشكلات كثيرة تحدث نتيجة عدم فهم المراهق والعجز عن احتوائه, أعان الله كل الأمهات ووفق كل مسلمة لحسن تربية أبنائها وحسن التصرف وقت الأزمات.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيكِ
> مشكلات كثيرة تحدث نتيجة عدم فهم المراهق والعجز عن احتوائه, أعان الله كل الأمهات ووفق كل مسلمة لحسن تربية أبنائها وحسن التصرف وقت الأزمات.


اللهم آمين
تعلمي المصيبة
أن كل بيت لا يخلو من النت المتاح للصغار قبل الكبار ودون رقابة
ثم بعدما تحصل المصيبة ...الله المستعان وسأكتب عنها في اسطر باذن الله ان كان في العمر بقية

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

كانت هذه الحلقة الأخيرة من دورة عن تربية الأطفال وهذه الحلقة تتكلم عن المراهقة وهي تعرفها بطريقة أخرى وتسلط الضوء عن كيفية تحصين أولادنا وبناتنا من أن يكونوا مراهقين
فالمارهقة لن يكون لها أصلا لو حرصنا على تنشئة أبنائنا التنشئة الإسلامية السليمة
فهذه المرحلة تشبه مرحلة المرض التي تصيب الانسان، فلو مناعته (تنشئته الاسلامية) قوية، سهل أن يقاوم المرض ويتخلص منه ولو مناعته ضعيفه فالله المستعان
والدورة في الأصل هي سلسلة محاضرات تم تفريغها ونشرها على حلقات



مسلك الحكمة في فترة المراهقة

هذا مسلك تابع لمسلك الحكمة
الحكمة: وضع الأمور في مواضعها.
يتنازع الإنسان في تناول هذا الموضوع من جهتين:
- جهة تذوق الأدلة واستخراج الحديث عن موضوعنا منها، وهذا ما اعتدنا عليه في جميع المسالك.
- وجهة أخرى وهي الحديث عن المراهقة كواقع يعيشه الناس.

وسنعرض الأمرين، والسبب:
- أننا نتكلم عن واقع يعيشه الناس، لا نتكلم عن الحالة المثالية.
- أننا عندما نتكلم عن الواقع من سبيل العلاج، ونتكلم عن المفترض أن يكون عن طريق التربية الإسلامية من سبيل الوقاية.. والجمع بينهما طيب.
- أني استحضرت قول النبي: "يصبح على كل سلامة  -أي على كل مفصل- من أحدكم صدقة، فكل تحليلة صدقة، وكل تهليلة صدقة، وكل  تكبيرة صدقة، وأمرٌ بالمعروف صدقة، ونهيٌ عن المنكر صدقة" ثم قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "ويجزئ عن ذلك كله ركعتان تركعهما من الضحى"  فذكر كل هذا ثم ذكر مجرد ركعتين أخف من ذلك كله وتجزيه. فمن نفس هذا  المسلك نعرض المراهقة كواقع يعيشه الناس وهو أمر فيه عسر ومشاكل كثيرة  بينما في نهاية المسلك سنتحدث عن ما يشابه هذه الركعتين فنذكر ما كان ينبغي  عمله؛ لذلك أنصح الناس أن يقرؤوا إلى النهاية وإلا لا تتم فائدته.

أولاً: إن سن المراهقة حسبما عرفه علماء النفس يبدأ من البلوغ إلى سن الثامنة عشرة أو العشرين، أي تقريباً من سن الخامسة عشرة كحدٍ أقصى للبلوغ إلى الثامنة عشر أو العشرون.
ثانياً: هذه المرحلة تتميز بخصائص تخصها عن غيرها، تتعلق بتكوين الشخصية وتكوين مذهب ورأي، وتكوين جسم
.. كل شيء يتبلور في هذه المرحلة. وظهرت الحاجة للكلام عنها، والخصائص هي:
1- الرغبة الجامحة المفاجئة للاتصال بالجنس الآخر.
2- التمرد على أسلوب الحياة بصفة عامة.
3- الرغبة في إثبات الذات.
4- رفض القيود والتكاليف والميل إلى الانفتاح والحرية.
5- تحدث فيها تغيرات جسمانية، وتغيرات اجتماعية في التعامل مع الآخرين.
6- الاهتمام بالمظهر وقد يصل الأمر إلى ارتداء ملابس شكلها غريب.
7- شدة النقد لكل ما حوله، لا يرضيه شيء.
8- الحساسية المفرطة لكل نقد أو لكل كلام.
9- التشبث بالرأي والإلحاح على الأمر الذي يريده.
10- ومن الخصائص المهمة أن المراهق - مع التفاوت من إنسان لآخر- يبدأ بسحب شحنة الحب من والديه ويوجهها إلى أشياء أخرى..  قد تكون خيالية، قدوات في التاريخ، صاحب، بعض المعارف، نتيجة ذلك أنه يبدأ  بملاحظة عيوب الوالدين وتتضح. وهذا من خطورة هذه المرحلة وعدم تناولها  بالصواب مع خطورتها يؤدي إلى نتيجة سيئة.

نتكلم الآن عن العلاج الذي طرحه من تعاملوا مع هذه المرحلة من آباء وأمهات أو اختصاصيين، اخترنا الأحسن منها.
1- ممارسة الشورى داخل البيوت، يعني  يُكبَر المراهق.. لأنه ليس طفلاً وليس رجلاً حالة وسط، فهو رجل صغير أو طفل  كبير فهذه من أسباب الحساسية في هذه المرحلة. فتكبيره يخشى عليه أن لا  يحبك لأنه عنده إلحاح أن لا تكون قدوته، القدوة لا تكون إلا بأربع أشياء:
- أن تكون محباً ومحبوباً لمن تريد أن يقتدي بك. بهذه الطريقة تفوت عليه الرغبة الداخلية في أن يرفضك.
- أن تكون بنفسك قائماً بنفس العمل الذي توجهه إليه، وهذه هي الحالة المعروفة عند الناس.
- أن تسمح له بالمشاركة والتقليد لك.
- عدم التناقض.

2- الأذن المصغية، عدم استصغار رأيه وعظم  كل شعور أو رغبة عنده، مثال رأى موقف معين مبهر من شخص معين وهو متحمس أن  يحكي لك استقبل الأمر واحتوِ هذه الرغبة منه، ثم بعدها إذا أردت أن تغير  غير، لكن بعد أن تستمع له ممكن يكون الكلام ممل أو معاد ولا يستحق  الاهتمام.. لكن في أمر المشاعر أنت تنزل إليه.كأنني  أعيد ما ذكرته في المسالك السابقة، هذا الكلام كله أخذته منهم من كتبهم  لكن عندما تستمع إليه فكأنه مقتبس من كل ما ذُكِرَ سابقاً.
3- المراهق يحاول أن يستقل، لكن هو في الحقيقة يبحث عن قدوة لكنه  لا يريد من يجبره على ذلك. لكن تتميز هذه المرحلة بأنه لا بد أن يكون  مُتابَع ومحتوى... وهذا تناقض لا يجتمع إلا عند الحكيم جمعاً موفقاً،..  يظهر له أنه مستقل بنفسه لكنه في نفس الوقت مُتابَع بعينٍ قوية وهذه العين  لا تخبره بهذا ولا تلح فيه. تعرف أنه صلى أم لم يصلي وأين ذهب وأنه تأخر  ودرس.. وغيرها معروف، فلا بد من الجمع بينهما بحكمة.
ولا بد أن تحدث تصادمات في هذا الواقع الذي  نعيشه بين الأهل والابن، ما دام الأب حكيماً تكون هذه التصادمات نافعة..  لا تظن أنك إذا كنتَ هادئاً فلن تكون هناك تصادمات، مهما فعلت ستكون هناك  خلافات، مجموع هذه التصادمات هو الذي يشكل شخصيته.

4- في هذا السن يحتاج المراهق إلى معرفة شيء عن المرحلة التي يدخل فيها، إذا  لم تقم أنت بتعليمه بمميزات هذه المرحلة والأشياء التي يشتاق أن يعرفها  فهناك بدائل كثيرة جداً، لكنها بدائل من قبيل الإعلام الجنسي. على كثرة  تفشي الصور والأفلام وكل حاجة جنسية فشبابنا يعيش في غاية الجهل في هذا  الموضوع، لأن كل ما يعرفه هو معلومات تجارية.. فإذا تزوج وجد الأمر خلاف تماماً ما وصفوه له، المراهق سلعة رائجة في كل بلدان الدنيا ترويج السجائر والمخدرات.. الخ.
فلا بد من تعليم الابن والبنت بهذه المرحلة، وما يتعلق بها من أحكام شرعية، كأن  يدرس كتاب الغسل من صحيح الإمام البخاري قبل أن يدخل في هذه المرحلة، ولو  أن تنتقى بعض الأحاديث منه. شخصية المدرس وطريقته والتفريق بين التعليم  للابن والبنت وكون الكلام كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل هذا يوصل  المعلومة كاملة. 
لكن نحن أصبح عندنا متناقضين:
- إعلام جنسي مفتوح كله أوهام وأحلام.
- تنجيس الجنس من قبل الوالدين. لا تتكلم في الموضوع هذا خطأ، نحن لا نقول تنفتح هذه الأمور تماماً ولكن لا تغلق تماماً فيعيش في جهل ولن يسكت بل يريد أن يتعلم. 
فلا بد أن تسبق أنت بتعليمه، خاصة هذه  الأمور كلما كانت مخفية كان فيها متعة أكثر، أن يكتشف بنفسه.. لكن لو  علمته أنت بنبرة حديث عادية جداً، مع المعرفة بأن هذه الأمور خاصة بالإنسان  لكن يجب أن تعرفها، فلا بد من التوازن. هذا ليس أمراً خطأ، بعض الأمور لا  تظهر هذا لا يعني أنها حرام.
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر الصدقة فقال: "وفي بُضع أحدكم صدقة"  فقال رجل "أيأتي أحدنا شهوته؟ ويكون له بها أجر" فقال "نعم، أرأيت إن  وضعها في الحرام أكان عليه وزر؟" فالمقصود أن الرجل ذكر الشهوة، والرسول لم  ينكر ذلك عليه.. بل أقره، فمن الخطأ أن تذكر لولدك أن الغرض الوحيد من الزواج هو الإنجاب، وقال: "حُبب إلي من دنياكم الطيب والنساء" صلى الله عليه وسلم. فالنساء رغبة.. كما ذكر الصحابي. 
أحياناً إذا كان الطفل بينه وبين أهله نوع من الحرية اللازمة وليس الانفتاح  المذموم تجده هو الذي يسأل، وأحياناً يسأل ولا يدري أن سؤاله من قبيل هذه  الأمور، فإذا سأل أجبه بما يناسب عمره،  فإذا كبر وأعاد السؤال ذكرت ما هو أعلى وهكذا. إذا سألك أفضل، جاء عن  استعداد. إذا لم تستطع بكتاب الغسل فشريط لأحد العلماء يسمعه الكل حتى يكون  من سبيل التلميح وهو الأفضل.


هكذا سيكون عنده من العلم ما يمنعه من:
- أن يعطي أذنه للغير فيجره.
- أن لا تعطيه معلومة خاطئة.
وهذا مما تتميز به التربية الإسلامية، الناس البعيدين عن المسجد يجدون صعوبة في ذلك. 
أنبه أيضاً أن الحديث عن هذه الأمور لا يكون مرة واحدة تضع فيها كل المعلومات، لا.. بل حسب المناسب للسن أو الوقت المناسب وما يحتاجه الابن أو البنت في المراحل العمرية.
أن الابن أو البنت إذا سمع هذه المعلومة منك يعطيها احترام حتى لو كان  سمعها من غيرك وإن كانت صحيحة من غيرك؛ حتى تعلمه بأن هذه الأمور ليست  مخالفة وليست محرمة إن كانت في الحلال، أي الزوجة.
طبعاً الأم تعلم ابنتها لأن الأب لا يشرح الأمر للبنت، فهكذا لا يأتيهم معلومات خاطئة، فتعلم البنت عن الحيض والاغتسال لأن هذا دين.
5- كسب ثقتهم والتودد إليهم وذلك فإذا  كانت هناك معاملة طيبة بينكما يسهل عليك أن تسأل أين كنت واتصل بي عندما  تصل هناك وهكذا، ويجب قطع كل طريق في نهايته شيء من الخصام.
6- امتداح ما يحدث منهم من إنجازات، وأشياء طيبة.. يجب أن تظهر له فرحك بهذا الشيء وهذا من أكبر الأشياء الذي يجعله يحبك ويطلب رضاك. 
7- إشغال أوقاتهم، فسبب الإشكال أنه هناك وقت يفكر فيه.. فعندما تشغله بأشياء نافعة لا تترك له مجالاً للتفكير فيخطف من فترة المراهقة.
8- قال بعض الناس: "لاعبه سبعاً، وأدبه سبعاً، وصادقه سبعاً، ثم اترك له الحبل على الغارب" هو ليس بحديث وليس قول لعلي رضي الله عنه، لكنه غاية في الحكمة.
هذه الثلاثة اللعب والأدب والصداقة تكون في كل مرحلة، لكن في كل مرحلة يغلب  واحد منها، ففي الأولى يغلب اللعب، وفي الثانية يغلب التأديب، وفي الثالثة  تغلب الصداقة.. وهذا عين الصواب. ثم بعد ذلك عندما يبلغ الواحدة  والعشرين.. أصبح متزوجاً في الغالب ومستقلاً بنفسه فهنا لا توجد هذه  الثلاثة، تعامله معاملة رجل أمام رجل.. لكنه يبقى ابنك.
9- الدعاء، أخرته تعظيماً لأمره..  الله عز وجل ينزل في الثلث الأخير من الليل ويقول: "هل من سائل فأعطيه؟"  فأنت اسأله التوفيق لولدك ابنك أو بنتك وهدايته، فلا يقدر على الهداية إلا  الله {إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء}. 


10- خلاصة النصائح ثلاثة:
- الرفق 
- التشجيع
- الفرار من الفتن وخاصة صديق السوء، لو تزامنت المراهقة مع صديق سوء مع أبٍ ليس مرضياً كقدوة كان التدمير. سيتخذ صاحبه قدوة!.

الحلول لبعض ما ذُكِر:
- قلنا أنه سيميل إلى الملابس الغريبة، حل  هذا: لا تواجهه بأن هذه الملابس شكلها غريب وليست جميلة، هذا خطأ. بل يكون  تنبيه من جهة أخرى والأفضل أن يكون غير مباشراً عن النفس وأن الإنسان بالجوهر ولا يهم المنظر والعبرة بالمعاني.
- إذا وجدت منه شدة النقد للغير فلا يكن الأمر على سبيل التحدي، "ماذا فعلت أنت؟" لا، إن كان مصيب فقل له "فعلاً هذا خطأ لكن ما رأيك؟ لو  كنت مكانه كيف تصلحه؟" وإن كان مخطئاً في نقده فقل له "هذا الكلام ليس في  محله لأن فلان ليس كذلك" ويأخذ الكلام مسلك المحاضرة، أي نسمع ونُسمِع ولا  نفرض وجهة نظرنا.
- مسألة العناد، لا تقابل العناد  بعناد.. أنت هكذا تمرنه على العناد، لا تظهر له أنه يعاندك، إذا عاندك أظهر  بأنك ما انتبهت أنه يعاندك.. أصلاً، تعلم أن تتغافل لأنه في غاية الأهمية  أحياناً.
- عندما تجد منه -أي الذكر- بعض الأخطاء الخاصة بأمور النساء فلا تقابل الأمر بالعنف، الشاب الذي ذهب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال "إئذن لي بالزنا" ماذا قال له الرسول؟ قال "تعال" قربه،  لأن القرب الحسي ينتج عنه قرب معنوي، "أترضاه لأختك؟" قال "لا والله يا  رسول الله لا أرضاه لأختي" قال "وكذلك الناس لا يرضونه لأخواتهم، أترضاه  لعمتك؟" قال "لا والله يا رسول الله ما أرضاه لعمتي" قال "وكذلك الناس لا  يرضونه لعماتهم..." وهكذا ثم وضع يده على صدره ودعا له، في غاية اللين  والرفق الذي عُرف عن النبي، أمام جرأة غريبة لن يصل لها ابنك ونتج عن رفق  الرسول النتيجة المطلوبة. 
العنف والشدة لا ينتج عنه إلا أنك تُسير القوالب لكن القلب ليس معك.


تحدثنا عن المراهقة على أنها واقع يعيشه الناس كيف نعالجها، لأن المراهقة نتجت عن تربية تخالف المسالك السابقة التي تحدثنا عنها، هذا هو الأمر! 
الأمر الثاني الذي ينبغي التنبيه عليه: أن من ربى ولده على تربية إسلامية لن يحتاج أصلاً إلى استخدام هذه الكلمة، "المراهقة" لو رجعت إلى حقيقة معنى المراهقة لغة:
اسم لمرحلة عمرية، فقط! وهي غير هذه المرحلة عند علماء النفس. المراهقة  لغة: هي ما كان دون سن البلوغ لأن الإرهاق والمراهقة تعني الغشيان  والإدراك، لما كان داخل على مرحلة البلوغ سُمي مراهق وليس بعد البلوغ. 
قال ابن عمر "تخلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنا في سفرة سافرناها فأدركنا  وقد أرْهَقَنَا العصرُ" أي دخل علينا وقته. في رواية "أرهقتنا العصرُ" في  رواية "أرهَقْنا العصرَ" كلها بمعنى الدخول أي أزف الوقت، ولهذا سمي المراهق لأنه دنا من البلوغ. وهذا هو الصواب.
هذه اللفظة لا تعني أي شيء من الخطأ فقط تسمية مرحلة عمرية, من ربى ابنه تربية إسلامية لا يحتاج إلى هذا، إلى يحتاج إلى أن يجعل لها خصيصة.
لا نجد حديثاً يتكلم عن المراهقين إطلاقاً، نجد أحاديث في التربية عامة لكن  المراهقين لا! لا يُحتاج للكلام عن المراهقين.. انظر إلى النصائح عبارة عن  مقتطفات من مسالك إسلامية لو أنه ربي عليها من أول الأمر ما احتاج إليها الآن فقط.
أتظن أن هذا الوقت محدد بسنوات؟ فجأة الطفل أصبح مراهق؟ لا هذه فواصل  وهمية.. الولد يبدأ المراهقة وهو طفل صغير.. شيئاً فشيئاً يصل إلى ذروة  التكوين في هذا السن. سلسة وهينة على التربية الإسلامية.


لماذا احتجنا إلى هذه العلاجات في المراهقة فقط؟ السبب:
1- لأنه لم يربَ تربية إسلامية من أول الأمر.
2- أن الإنسان تشتد حاجته إلى أمر معين في حالات الضعف..  ما الذي يفضح؟ الإصابة والمرض، كذلك الطفل تُفضَح طريقة تربيته في فترة  المراهقة لأنها نقطة الضعف وتظهر تربيته الحقيقية جيدة أم لا.
3- التركيز من أهل السياسة والاقتصاد والتجارة على قضية المراهقة وإعطاءها حجم أكبر من حجمها لاستغلالها لصالحهم، في كل بلد منظمة لرعاية المراهقين.. لماذا؟ هل هم عبيد؟ 
الواجب العملي:

1- فلا بد من تعليم الابن والبنت مرحلة المراهقة  وما يتعلق بها من أحكام شرعية. 
2-الدعاء للابناء مع الحرص على التربية الاسلامية
3-سماع شريط المسلك  للشيخ .
http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/29009

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك على الاضافة الممتعة والمفيدة 
بارك الله لي في مرورك ابتسامة

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

كم هذا الكلام رائع ليت امي فهمته في يوا منت بحتهة فيه لمن يتعامل معي بهته الطريقة ما كنت لاواجه الكثير من الصعوبات في فترة مراهقتي التي كانت فترة صعبة و لولا رحمة الله كنت ساغرق اكثر لكن اللايجابية في ما حصل معي اني كسبت خبرة بسيطة في الحياة (ابتسامة امل)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أعانك الله ورزقك بر والدتك 
اخيتي مهما كانت والدتك قاسيه عليك تاكدي انها تحبك وتريد مصلحتك بكل الاحوال ووتحب ان تراك احسن الناس وستفهمي يوم تنجبي اول ولد او بنت

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

طبعا انا افهم ذلك جيدا حتي قبل ان يكون لي اولاد و اقدر ذلك جيدا الحمد لله ان لي اما تحبني و ترعاني

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> طبعا انا افهم ذلك جيدا حتي قبل ان يكون لي اولاد و اقدر ذلك جيدا الحمد لله ان لي اما تحبني و ترعاني


حفظكما الله من كل سوء

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

> حفظكما الله من كل سوء


امين بارك الله فيك اخيتي

----------


## عقد الياسمي

بارك الله فيك اختي العزيزة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بارك الله فيك اختي العزيزة


وفيك بارك الرحمن عزيزتي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكِ الله خيرا أم البراء وعائشة*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيكن جميعا أخواتي.

----------

